
Threema Web Is Open Source - dbrgn
https://github.com/threema-ch/threema-web/
======
harryf
For those not aware threema is an encrypted chat app developed in Switzerland.
It's very popular in German speaking countries, dominating the paid app ranks
on the iOS App Store in Germany for example.

~~~
mdekkers
Thanks! _Threema Web establishes a direct connection between Desktop and
mobile device using WebRTC._ didn't tell me anything useful

~~~
dbrgn
That's a good point, thanks. The README file is now updated.

~~~
thewhitetulip
I know this sounds lame, but after reading that, I felt that I can magically
access my mobile apps via PC :-D

------
simplehuman
Thanks but please Open Source the protocol. Better yet make it a RFC. It's
2017, let's compete on quality of the app and standardize on the protocol.

~~~
dbrgn
Since Threema Web is pretty new, the data protocol is still in flux and may
change often. (You can find the details in the source code though.)

The SaltyRTC signaling protocol on the other hand is fully specified:
[https://saltyrtc.org/](https://saltyrtc.org/) and
[https://github.com/saltyrtc/saltyrtc-
meta/blob/master/Protoc...](https://github.com/saltyrtc/saltyrtc-
meta/blob/master/Protocol.md) There are already libraries for Java and
JavaScript (TypeScript). It can also be used independently of Threema.

------
mohlerm
Unfortunately it doesn't work for me, it's stuck at 60%.

Edit: I'm stupid, I disabled WebRTC on FF, works fine with Chromium.

------
dbrgn
More technical details on the implementation using WebRTC Data Channels and
signaling using SaltyRTC can be found here:
[https://threema.ch/en/blog/posts/threema-web-
whitepaper](https://threema.ch/en/blog/posts/threema-web-whitepaper)

------
Tsarbomb
For those of you weirdos like me who are still clutching their BB10 devices
until they are ripped from our cold dead hands, the Andorid version of Threema
is available on the Amazon App store and runs fairly well on BB10.

~~~
turc1656
Not sure if it's BB10 you love or if it's BlackBerry's security model and
hardware design, but if it's the latter, I highly recommend the Android models
that BB sells. I personally have a Priv and I love it. The DTEK50 and DTEK60
are newer and are supposedly even better according to a few people I know that
have the DTEK models.

If it's BB10...can't help you there. But you still might want to consider the
Android models anyway since, as I mentioned, you get the BB security model
which includes (but it not limited to) hardware keystore, secure boot,
customized kernel, and FDE enabled by default. It also supports office365,
BES12, as well as all native Android apps (naturally). And it comes with BB's
DTEK software to make evaluating your devices security much simpler and makes
granular permissions very straightforward and includes logging and
notifications for those permissions as well, if desired. The DTEK software
also has continuous integrity monitoring for OS files to spot anything that
might be compromised.

Battery life is also amazing on the Priv and DTEK models. And BB has been
pushing monthly security updates out like clockwork.

------
pletano
Nice. If I understand correctly, Threema Web establishes a direct connection
between the devices. What about WhatsApp Web? Is the connection relayed
through a server?

------
secfirstmd
Wickr and Threema finally publishing their code?

